# How to cope with Uber Screen night-blinding?



## Steve T (Jan 9, 2015)

I struggle a bit with seeing the road when a white screen is up on my Uber partner app, like when waiting for a trip request after dropping off. This is worst when I'm turning on to a dark street at night, but it is pretty bad in the direction of my phone any time I drive in a dark area. Uber suggests dimming the phone screen, and that helps a bit, but it makes it hard to see detail on the screen. Does anyone have practical suggestions for dealing with this when driving and waiting for a trip request? I use a Samsung Galaxy S4, but I imagine the problem is the same for most other phones.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Go to settings

At the top hit " my device"

2nd line down hit "display"

About 6 headings down that screen hit "brightness"

Move control to the left to dim the screen. 

You will probably need to brighten it up for the daylight hours


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

I find that even dimmed to lowest setting it is still too bright late at night.

I keep my phone in the cup holder, which in my car is in the center console. While waiting for rides I have a handkerchief over. Not only does it keep the brightness down, it keeps you from being noticed. When a ping cones through I remove and drive. Having the phone in the windshield is a bad idea... and not just because it can cause vision issues, which it does.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I agree, it seems that with the iPhone even if you drop the display setting lower the Uber app seems to not change. In any event I leave it in my visor and listen for the ride request sound and then pull over and look at the request. If I need the navigation I use the voice guidance and put the phone in the center console. Having the smart phone on the windshield here in Miami is a beacon to the code enforcement and police to stop you, one for obstruction of view and code violations.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

go to market and get screen filter
it will darken it to the lowest of lows. guaanteed


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Steve T said:


> I struggle a bit with seeing the road when a white screen is up on my Uber partner app, like when waiting for a trip request after dropping off. This is worst when I'm turning on to a dark street at night, but it is pretty bad in the direction of my phone any time I drive in a dark area. Uber suggests dimming the phone screen, and that helps a bit, but it makes it hard to see detail on the screen. Does anyone have practical suggestions for dealing with this when driving and waiting for a trip request? I use a Samsung Galaxy S4, but I imagine the problem is the same for most other phones.


You might want to see an optometrist. I had a friend that had problems with lights at night, turns out she had some kind of eye disorder.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> go to market and get screen filter
> it will darken it to the lowest of lows. guaanteed


Forgive my ignorance but....

Is the screen filter the same as the privacy screen material that makes it so only you can see the screen when it's pointed at you? I was thinking this is an option because you need only move you head a bit and the scene become far less bright.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Forgive my ignorance but....
> 
> Is the screen filter the same as the privacy screen material that makes it so only you can see the screen when it's pointed at you? I was thinking this is an option because you need only move you head a bit and the scene become far less bright.


There are apps that can add a tint on top of anything running, lowering the brightness further than system settings. Easier way of getting the brightness control too is swiping up from the bottom on iphones for the quick settings panel.

I quickly got rid of the windshield mount, and have mine mounted to the center console with my personal phone, and 7" MyLink screen. even with all those LCDs shining, at minimum brightness they don't interfere.

I don't get all the drivers who have phones and GPS devices mounted to the windshield. Prime site line, ruining night sight. Even worse are the ones that have it mounted high, at rearview mirror level. I wonder how those people can see to drive safely.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Forgive my ignorance but....
> 
> Is the screen filter the same as the privacy screen material that makes it so only you can see the screen when it's pointed at you? I was thinking this is an option because you need only move you head a bit and the scene become far less bright.


no, free apps
try this one: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.haxor&hl=en


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Get a bigger phone/tablet so you can make it dim and still see the detail, worked for me.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

The tiny iPhone4 I run Uber on I can see fine at minimum brightness.


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Good for you, I can't.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I mounted an iPad mini to the center console. It is not in my plain view. I don't use any other device for navigation. My phone is used to call/text only. I am planning on getting another device just to run Lyft on it. When both Lyft and Uber use same iPad, I miss all Lyft requests unless I am staring at the iPad and notice the request. Uber doesn't want you do anything else in the device it is running on. It makes it quite difficult if not impossible.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Works best in the app off mode...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

The reason taxi drivers place the GPS high on the console, is so you can see the street names in front of you without looking down and taking your eyes off the road, if a client says turn right on "Carolina ave", but the GPS is saying turn right on "rolling creek pl" , what the hell are going to do, slow down and look at each name as you get to it, as you see in my avatar, my 7in pad is mounted on my left upper center console.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Steve T said:


> I struggle a bit with seeing the road when a white screen is up on my Uber partner app, like when waiting for a trip request after dropping off. This is worst when I'm turning on to a dark street at night, but it is pretty bad in the direction of my phone any time I drive in a dark area. Uber suggests dimming the phone screen, and that helps a bit, but it makes it hard to see detail on the screen. Does anyone have practical suggestions for dealing with this when driving and waiting for a trip request? I use a Samsung Galaxy S4, but I imagine the problem is the same for most other phones.


If you 'swipe' up from the bottom of the screen you get a quick-access to many controls. Near the top is the brightness. A lot quicker & easier than the method mentioned by Sydney.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> The reason taxi drivers place the GPS high on the console, is so you can see the street names in front of you without looking down and taking your eyes off the road, if a client says turn right on "Carolina ave", but the GPS is saying turn right on "rolling creek pl" , what the hell are going to do, slow down and look at each name as you get to it, as you see in my avatar, my 7in pad is mounted on my right upper center console.


I have a rubber band across the air vents on the console where I hang my iPad. It looks similar to your setup.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

The apps F.Lux for iPhone and Twilight for Android will also help by changing the hue of the screen to a more yellow/orange. Also changing from a blue screen that mimics dawn ensures that it won't interfere with your melatonin production, so you can go to sleep easier when you finally stop driving.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> The apps F.Lux for iPhone and Twilight for Android will also help by changing the hue of the screen to a more yellow/orange. Also changing from a blue screen that mimics dawn ensures that it won't interfere with your melatonin production, so you can go to sleep easier when you finally stop driving.


Just installed twilight, works great, thanks.


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

Screen Filter for android works perfect.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Just installed twilight, works great, thanks.


Awesome.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

observer said:


> You might want to see an optometrist. I had a friend that had problems with lights at night, turns out she had some kind of eye disorder.


I had an eye disorder this morning. I couldn't see getting out of bed.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

My phone case is like a wallet, when I'm trying to sleep between pings, I just close the cover.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

It's pretty amazing that uber doesn't have nighttime mode like my garmin. I actually thought nighttime mode was required by law in stand alone gps systems.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

borrowedtune said:


> It's pretty amazing that uber doesn't have nighttime mode like my garmin. I actually thought nighttime mode was required by law in stand alone gps systems.


Ya just can't beat a Garmin GPS unit.


----------

